# BRICKED MY XOLO Q1010i... PLEASE HELP!!



## Krishna (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello,
i was looking out for a method to root my xolo q1010i(KITKAT) and hence flashed custom recoveries on it..
First i flashed carliv touch recovery and it got successfully flashed but i was unable to install zip file(SuperSU zip) through recovery.
i got the following error:- 
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log
I thought it was the recovery so i flashed CWM recovery but same error showed up while installing zip and then i flashed TWRP recovery but to no avail. it also gave me the same error. so i decided to flash stock rom and hence i downloaded the stock ROM for my device from the internet and flashed it but after flashing it i started getting bootloop(Phone got stuck on the XOLO logo)..
i was very frustrated and i accidentally formatted it through sp flash tool's FORMAT tab and auto format option(Format whole flash except bootloader) and after formatting my phone i tried connecting it to PC but it doesn't gets detected in my PC and therefore i cannot flash any ROM on it..
Please help me as i bought this phone 12 days back and i have lost my warranty as i bricked it..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2014)

if you have a nandroid backup of your phone, restore it. and I don't think anything else can help you.


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

Try flashing via adb. I'm not that much of an expert. Head on to xda for more help.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 22, 2014)

Check with the various combination of the phone keys to find any methods like download mode or any other modes through which a file can be pushed to be flashed.
Can try.adb too but I am not sure if that will work always.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 22, 2014)

If your phone is able to boot that means not everything is wiped out from memory. Basic instructions can still be used at startup. Try to find any force file flash method at startup.
Hard brick means no boot up. But doesnt looks that way.


----------



## Krishna (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply guys..
i am a complete noob about android and the problem is that i dont have any nandroid backup with me..(please tell me what it is)..
Can u guys also tell me what is ADB and how to use it forr unbricking my phone?? As far as asking on XDA goes, they dont have enough support for indian brands and especially for xolo q1010i because its a new phone..

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> If your phone is able to boot that means not everything is wiped out from memory. Basic instructions can still be used at startup. Try to find any force file flash method at startup.
> Hard brick means no boot up. But doesnt looks that way.



Hrishi bro, my phone was atleast booting till the bootloader untill i unknowingly formatted it in sp flashtools.. now its now switching on either.. Please help..!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 22, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Thanks for the quick reply guys..
> i am a complete noob about android and the problem is that i dont have any nandroid backup with me..(please tell me what it is)..
> Can u guys also tell me what is ADB and how to use it forr unbricking my phone?? As far as asking on XDA goes, they dont have enough support for indian brands and especially for xolo q1010i because its a new phone..
> 
> ...


If its not switching on then most likely its dead.
Dead in sense , it's hard bricked which means that your phone's memory partition has become corrupt with wrong information flashed over it.
What basically happens is that this partition contains information for your phone . Like if the power button is pressed then the phone is supposed to boot. If this information is not appropriate then anything can go wrong.

When this information is destroyed the phone will not boot and needs to be resurrected.
Usually this involves J-Tag , in which the technician will use some sockets on the motherboard of the phone and will send some forced instructions to the phone and will repair the partition and bad information stored.

If its not booting at all then unfortunately thats the only solution available in most cases.


Also the nandroid backup is a backup of the information stored in your phone.So if anything bad happens you can restore this information which was working earlier .


----------



## Minion (Jul 22, 2014)

Take it to service center don't mention you are trying to root or custom rom.


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

Minion said:


> Take it to service center don't mention you are trying to root or custom rom.



Actually a great idea. If it isn't booting up and nothing is there, you simply take it to the service center and pretend like you don't know what the hell happened and tell them to just fix your phone.


----------



## Krishna (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks guys..
I was out of station so i wasn't able to reply..
Today i will take it to the service center and will let u guys know the outcome..
Thanks again guys..


----------

